

Cypherpunk rising: WikiLeaks, encryption, and the coming surveillance dystopia - LoganCale
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/7/4036040/cypherpunks-julian-assange-wikileaks-encryption-surveillance-dystopia

======
LoganCale
Relevant to this, where have the cypherpunks gone? The mailing lists fizzled
out in the early 2000s, but given recent developments, has anyone begun
organizing the movement again? (Or has it kept going via other means?)

